# Steven Universe town tunes?



## kml64

I'm trying to make a slightly Steven Universe themed town, but I wanted to find more themes than just Giant Woman and the main theme. Has anyone made any more besides those like Love like You, or Be Where Ever You Are? Feel free to share the notes. I'd be very grateful to have something a little different


----------



## kml64

Bump...


----------



## Atlas

Okay well I worked out part of Stronger Than You:
DAG_CA-
DAG_FD-

D, G, and F are the low notes. I think you can sound it out if any of that is unclear. Pretty sure it's correct.


----------



## Peony

Oooh a Steven Universe town! that's so rad! good luck hunting for town tunes.  
here is one I found though I'm not entirely sure of the songs name.


----------



## kml64

That's the theme song, but cool find!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you so much for the Stronger Than You lyrics! I'll test it out.


----------



## Atlas

Sure thing! It's that little part Garnet hums between the singing.


----------



## EternalEffulgence

You know what'd be awesome? Something from Do It for Her


----------



## ceruleanspirograph

A_C_ _ B_G
_ _ ACDCBC

I have that for part of Do It For Her. It's the part that goes "keep my stance wide, keep my body lowered." Those are the low notes, btw.


----------



## Bottles

x

That


----------



## Fuwa

http://susiron.tumblr.com/post/86291628061/disc-otheque-steven-universe-acnl-town-tune-by


----------

